# Algae, Algae, Algae!!



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi

my tank and plants have lately just been getting lots of algae and I cant stop it from coming in tons... The algae is all over my java moss, glosso and evrything...

I have
55 Gal tank
260 WATTS of PC lighting
Pressurized Co2

5 Otos
1 Pleco

What can be causing this? How can I fix this?

Please help


----------



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

What type of algae? Black Brush, green water, green spot, brown, thread? The type of algae can help us determine what water parameters in your tank might be out of whack.


----------



## Glow500 (Jun 19, 2004)

i am new to planted tanks, but while learning about what i can use to feed my plants and reading this board i discovered seachem flourish excel organic carbonate, maybe if u bought a bottle of this and stopped the pressurized co2 and used the flourish excel the algae could slowly die off since it can't use the organic co2.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

with 388 posts you should know to post your water params.. we need to know what they are bro..


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

*k*

The algae is not brown. I dont know much about the other types of algae and how to notify them. The algae is pretty thick and green...

I will get the water parameters tonight

Thanks


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I will guess low nitrates.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

This link will help ID algae...http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> I will get the water parameters tonight


 Oh my...If you dont know your water parameters as you are typing your post about algae I can tell you exactly why you have algae... 

Its _because_ you dont know your water parameters .


----------



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> I will guess low nitrates.


I guess high phosphates. 

(or low nitrates... but, I wanted to be different.)


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks for the link...

I would say mine is hair algae and some spot algae on the glass...

I dont know my phospahte or nitrates parameters?

What can I use to get put more phosphates or nitrates in my tank?

Also, I apologize but Ill have my ph and suck tommorow, thanks for all the help


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Lokobreed,

The green spot algae is normal and will even appear now and then in established tanks. If there are too many of them, then there is something wrong. 

You can dose PO4 by fleet enema. But before doing that (or any dosing in your case), you have to check the levels first or you end up with more algae:icon_bigg Dont dose any micro also until you know what's going on in your tank.


----------



## tankfreak (Apr 17, 2004)

I will always guess not enough plants in the tank when it comes to algae. But then again Im a planted tank n00b.roud:


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

lokobreed...You have got to test your Phos & nitrate levels these are very important when trying to keep algae under control. So get you some test kits & let us know the readings so we can help you better.

Greenspot algae... Just scrape off the glass. There is not anything I know of to do to prevent it. It is normal to have in small amounts.

Hair algae...This is where you need to know N03 & P04 levels. Get those test kits. Keep a balance of N03 (10ppm) & P04 (1ppm).

What ppm is your C02?


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

*k*

I dont have test kits for phosphates or nitrates, Ill get them tonight

My ppm for Co2... My Co2 is one bubble per 3 seconds right now. I had to lower it because the KH and PH weren balanced


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

*k*

What are some reliable names for a good phosphate and nitrate test kit?
I saw a RED SEA one at petsmart but figured I better post and see what you guys say are reliable before I purchase one


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

lokobreed said:


> My ppm for Co2... My Co2 is one bubble per 3 seconds right now.


lokobreed, to calculate your CO2 ppm, use Chuck's calculator here. You just need to know your PH and KH values.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

*Thanks*

Yea I will look that up tonight, thanks

What about testing phosphate and nitrate, what are good companys that are reliable as far as test kits go?


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

lokobreed said:


> What about testing phosphate and nitrate, what are good companys that are reliable as far as test kits go?


 I've had good luck with the red sea kits. They are more middle of the road kits when it comes to price, but I get decent results out of them.

Matt


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

lokobreed... I use Tetra test for Nitrates & Seachem for Phosphates. I would stay away from AP test for nitrates I cannot get them to register. I always try to get mine at Big Als online if ordering other stuff because they are a lot cheaper than my LFS.


----------

